# تحديد مصدر الصوت بواسطة مجسات الصوت . استشارة



## أبوعيـاش (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
اخواني الأعزاء 
بحثت طويلا وكثير عن موضوع تحديد مصدر الصوت ولكني لم اجد الشيء الغني المفصل للدوائر والتوصيلات.
ارجو مساعدتي في هذا المشروع .
والمشروع الخرج منه يجب ان يكون ,
التقاط الموجات الصوتية وتحديد اتجاه مصدرها و فرزها بحيث تلتقط امواجا دون الأخرى , ومن الممكن تحديد مسافة بعد المصدر المسبب للصوت .
ارجو المساعدة و شرح امكانية التركيب و التوصيل والخطوات .
وجزى الله كل من يساهم بالفائدة خير الجزاء ,
علما انني بحثت كثيرأ لكني لم اعثر على الشيء المفيد المفصل لا في المنتديات العربية ولا الاجنبية .
على اي حال ازودكم بفكرة الجهاز المرجو عمله وهو كالتالي كما هو موضح بالصورة:





​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 يناير 2009)

أخى
أى نوع من الصوت هل المسموع أم فوق سمعى؟
هل المحيط مفتوح أو أماكن مغلقة؟
هل الصوت مستمر أم نبضى ليمكن تحديد الزمن؟


----------



## أبوعيـاش (19 يناير 2009)

*



أخى
أى نوع من الصوت هل المسموع أم فوق سمعى؟
هل المحيط مفتوح أو أماكن مغلقة؟
هل الصوت مستمر أم نبضى ليمكن تحديد الزمن؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي ,
بالنسبة للصوت فهو مسموع 
أما المحيط فهو مفتوح و قد نواجه كثيرا من noise
والصوت مستمــر

اتمنى المساعدة من من استطاع !’*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يناير 2009)

أخى
إذن ستكون المشكلة أن الصوت المطلوب تحديده يجب أن يكون وحيد النغمة Single Tone حتى يمكن استخلاصه بواسطة مرشح حزمة Band Pass Filter لتخليصه من الضوضاء Noise طبعا نحن نتكلم هنا عن معالجة تماثلية Analog Processing لأن الرقمية أدق فى الإستخلص وأفضل لكن تحتاج برامج متقدمة
الإتجاه يتحدد من فرق المستوى Level difference- Amplitude Difference فالمايك صاحب الإشارة الأقوى يكون الصوت جهته مثل الصوت المجسم Stereo Phonic sound و فرق الزمن سيكون عن طريق مقارنة الوجه Phase Difference لأن الصوت المستمر لن تستطيع تحديد متى بدأ ولهذا فالمسافة تحدد بطول الموجة و من ثم التردد طبعا كدالة فى المسافة بين الميكروفونين - باستخدام دائرة Phase detector تستطيع أيضا تحديد فرق الزمن بين الموجتين و ما إذا كان يمينا أو يسارا بفرق الوجه بين الإشارتين ولو كان الوجه متساوى يكون الصوت من الأمام


----------

